# new bunny breed..updated



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

is netherland dwarfs in shaded colors..

picked up my buck today in el centro, he's about 3 months old , name is dynamites Simba( i didnt name him), i'll be getting another doe from the same breeder and one from another soonish (2 mo?)

posed picture tomorrow, but i love him already... such an easy baby to work with

pictures go from youngest age to current


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: new bunny breed..*

very cute -- so you are going to breed dwarfs now too? wow you are a busy bee


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: new bunny breed..*

not alot.. i only plan on having 5 or so total. but its a breed i can play with color genetics on.. and that i can actually pose and groom.. so they're moreof a toy than an full on project.. but very cute


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: new bunny breed..*

Congrats! Simba is very pretty


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: new bunny breed..*

thanks.. i got my moms camera for tomorrow.. so hopefully i can get him to pose and be a pretty boy


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: new bunny breed..*



SDK said:


> not alot.. i only plan on having 5 or so total. but its a breed i can play with color genetics on.. and that i can actually pose and groom.. so they're moreof a toy than an full on project.. but very cute


you cant pose a tan?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: new bunny breed..*

Oh man...they are cute! I'm such a sucker for bunnies! I've always wanted to have the dwarfs, had mini lops, but the netherland dwarfs were always my favorite!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: new bunny breed..*



StaceyRoop said:


> SDK said:
> 
> 
> > not alot.. i only plan on having 5 or so total. but its a breed i can play with color genetics on.. and that i can actually pose and groom.. so they're moreof a toy than an full on project.. but very cute
> ...


Nope, tnas are judged while "on the run" they're supposed to be able to naturally show off their type in the movements of ther body on the table.. which is why my tan pictures are never "perfect"


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: new bunny breed..*

Handsome lil' dude! What color is he? It looks like he has some blue mixed in there.

Deb Mc


----------



## TXsouthrngrl (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: new bunny breed..*

Ya just have to love bunnies. He's a cutie.

I have 2 mini lops and 2 lionheads.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: new bunny breed..*

its black. torts are pointed on their muzzles, ears and tail with black, and have black shading along the body.

Torts are a non extension variety, which is basically you have a genetically black rabbit, but the blak coloration doesn't extend over the rest of the body.

here's two picsfrom this morning, off my phone.. the camera died.

he wasn't too happy about the 8 am wakeup call.. but he's still pretty cute

my friend has some of the best minilops in the country, i dont understand how they are mini though lol , the suckers are like 6-8 pounds! haha

my lion friends keep trying to give me lionheads.. but i dont have room.. especially not now


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: new bunny breed..*

He's way cute -- do bunnies make good pets? I know that sound dumb, but most of the ones I've known are too wild to enjoy being handled much. My son has had a house rabbit for about 4 years now (a rescue), but she won't let me touch her. Everytime I pick her up, we trim her toenails -- LOL!

Veronica Cop[lin has a ton of rabbits -- are they nice ones? And she breeds all sorts of breeds, doesn't she?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: new bunny breed..*

lolveronica is a sweet girl.. i think she has dwarfs and mini rex.. unsure about the rest.. and they make awesome pets.. its just routine handling and training


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: new bunny breed..*

Aww he is adorable! 

You have to stop posting pics of your rabbits!! You are making me want some!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: new bunny breed..*

lol i ship


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: new bunny breed..*

Congrats on the new fella! :stars:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: new bunny breed..*

so i'vecreated a monster this morning.. I took my niece out with me to clean the cages and check babies.. so i showedher the new dwarf,since i'm trying to practice posing ever day with him.. she flipped out.. i put him in a carrier cage with the top open and she just sat there petting him.. had no interest at all in the 14 tan babies i've got.. and those babies are cute.. all she wanted was to play with that guy. she's only 19 months or so lol.

so i think i'll show them under my name and her name in open.. since its legal to do that, she cant show youth till 5 years..


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: new bunny breed..*

so here's some pitures of the monster i made

she loveloveloves simba.. soosoo cute..FB friends can see a video


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

She is so cute!!! I wouldn't mind having a monster like that!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

SDK said:


> so i'vecreated a monster this morning.. I took my niece out with me to clean the cages and check babies.. so i showedher the new dwarf,since i'm trying to practice posing ever day with him.. she flipped out.. i put him in a carrier cage with the top open and she just sat there petting him.. had no interest at all in the 14 tan babies i've got.. and those babies are cute.. all she wanted was to play with that guy. she's only 19 months or so lol.


I love this part!  Sounds like she's already an animal lover, but just think, if she ever gets really involved in animals you'll always have the special memory of maybe it all started with her aunt/aunt's dwarf.

Precious pics and niece!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

so i can't lie.. this little dude is super cute andsweet.. i love love love him.. he's just a doll

and i have fun grooming him everyday, which i dont get to do with the tans

and , he's getting better at posing... now i just need to get him to not look at the camera


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Cute! Both your niece and the bunny


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

dont let appearances decieve you.. she may appear cute.. she is really a monster


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

haha...I know how that goes! But I was once a little monster too....lol


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

shes a bad monster...lol she bites


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh my! Well, I don't think I bit people regularly...lol but my little sister on the other hand!! lol


----------

